# Why am I being punished??? Pcos



## ttc3yrspcos (Nov 23, 2011)

I have pcos have done for 3 yrs 
My friend is now having her 3rd how is this fair she can't even cope with these 2 all u want is to be a mummy! Tried clomid for 7 month didn't work  so I quit my treatment , going to get a scan of my ovaries next week see how bad has it got, hopefully re start treatment different clinic even thought about Iui


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi ttc3yrspcos.

I used to think I was being punished, something I had done earlier in my life (I have no idea what!). When I was trying to think of a forum name I chose "Wraakgodin", translated into English as the goddess of retribution. That is how deeply convinced I was that it was a punishment. But after being on here for a while and meeting such wonderful people, it made me realise that this wasn´t the case.

None of us deserve to have these fertility problems, nor do other people deserve to have other health problems/diseases, it is just a path that God has chosen for us. Only he knows what plan he has for us, we can only wait for it to be revealed. I know that without my problems i would never have met such fantastic supportive people on FF, made lots of new friends, and eventually had my daughter. I wouldn't change it for the world.

I think this poem puts it much clearer than I could



pinkcarys said:


> What do I think God meant when he gave me infertility?
> 
> I think he meant for my husband and I to grow closer, become stronger, love deeper. I think God meant for us to find the fortitude within ourselves to get up every time infertility knocks us down. I think God meant for our medical community to discover medicines, invent medical equipment, create procedures and protocols. I think God meant for us to find a cure for infertility.
> 
> ...


Sue


----------

